# Forza 4: Fur Affinity Car Club



## Fernin (Oct 12, 2011)

Do we have one yet? If not, I'd like to start one up. Would be cool to bring the furry gear heads together under one digital roof.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 12, 2011)

Since no one seems to be taking the inititive, I'll start it up. Title will be Fur Affinity Auto, tag is FAAC. Fur Affinity Auto Club.

Alright gear heads, all set up and ready. I've got 3 cars in the garage for folks including a tuned 65 Mustang, a VERY beefed up Mach 1, and a fully upgraded and tuned Tesla Roadster. Have at it! 8D


----------



## Siddy (Oct 12, 2011)

Sweet idea,  i will join your group.  But it still early in the game it will take while for other to join up


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 12, 2011)

I still haven't gotten very far in Forza 3 :V
It's a huge game.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 12, 2011)

Aye it is. Join up with the club and you'll be able to access the garage. More car variety for yah. >:3


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 13, 2011)

Sweet, I'm in. Looks like I managed to win a spare Lamborghini Countach, so that's another car that will be in the garage once I'm accepted.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 13, 2011)

Good stuff, I'll get your request accepted before I head off to work today. ^^

Lookin good so far folks. ^.^


----------



## grimtotem (Oct 15, 2011)

yea still finishing forza 3 but once i do i will be buying forza4 and joining the FAAC


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2011)

grimtotem said:


> yea still finishing forza 3 but once i do i will be buying forza4 and joining the FAAC


We'll be glad to have you. Here in a few days I'm gonna try an organize a meet and greet race day for the folks currently in the club. ^^


----------



## BriarOttar (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like fun, I'd love to join.


----------



## Jock (Oct 17, 2011)

Could I join got a pretty good choice of cars.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 17, 2011)

Go for it, just send a request to the club. ^^


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone interested in doing a race or something tonight or tomorrow? I have off tomorrow, and wanna do something. I'd prefer a B-Class race.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 17, 2011)

Forza 4, the only game to ever make me wish I had an Xbox 360.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 17, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Anyone interested in doing a race or something tonight or tomorrow? I have off tomorrow, and wanna do something. I'd prefer a B-Class race.



I'd be down for some private races.


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 17, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> Forza 4, the only game to ever make me wish I had an Xbox 360.


Forza 4, the only game to make me rush out and buy a Xbox 360. Same with Forza 1 and the original Xbox.


----------



## WolfPhaseMatt (Oct 30, 2011)

Just saying i sent a request, i'm KeyWarmWater ^-^


----------



## Fernin (Oct 30, 2011)

WolfPhaseMatt said:


> Just saying i sent a request, i'm KeyWarmWater ^-^



We'll get you in. ^^


----------



## Korrandy54 (Feb 4, 2012)

Gonna go shoot the club a request here in a minute, expect it from a MEA Gator 

*edit for spelling*


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2012)

necro


----------

